# Best Vermont terrain park for newbie



## kobemtl (Jan 19, 2010)

hi everyone, i am newbie for terrain park and i am planning a snowboarding trip in Vermont. can anybody tell me which resort has most small features? maybe not most, but compare killington, stowe and mount snow, which one is better for beginners? 

i dont think my skill right now can handle anything bigger than that. so i wanna have more chance to practice on small features. 

many thanks.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm looking for the same answers, heck even a small resort with a beginner park near nyc.


----------



## VTRDR (Oct 15, 2009)

Look for any place that has the Burton Progression parks. small features, mainly ride ons, which I actually enjoy alot.


----------



## ek3 (Jan 17, 2009)

check out stratton. they have a nice beginner park with small features. I was there saturday and it was awesome.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Mt Snow has a great variety of features to progress on.


----------



## 270 faceplant (Jan 11, 2010)

I would say mount snow for this time in the season, they have a specific beginner park at the bottom of carinthia, and there main park nitro is also good for beginners. Once Killington has their Timberline park open, thats where its at for beginners. They have a bunch of smaller jumps where I first learned 3's and most tricks on. I would say 5-15 foot table tops. Also alot of small-medium sized rails and boxes. Timberline at Killingtons a great place for beginners to progress, you'd have fun hitting it all day. Then you can check out the stash if your feeling ballsy.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hmm I'll keep those on my list.

Anything closer to NYC other than mt creek? Has anyone been to catamount? How's their beginner park? I don't mind spending $27 on a ticket for a weekday just to learn park. You can't go wrong for that price.


----------



## gregc4 (Dec 13, 2010)

270 faceplant said:


> I would say mount snow for this time in the season, they have a specific beginner park at the bottom of carinthia, and there main park nitro is also good for beginners. Once Killington has their Timberline park open, thats where its at for beginners. They have a bunch of smaller jumps where I first learned 3's and most tricks on. I would say 5-15 foot table tops. Also alot of small-medium sized rails and boxes. Timberline at Killingtons a great place for beginners to progress, you'd have fun hitting it all day. Then you can check out the stash if your feeling ballsy.



Timberline is on Ramshead and that's where I kinda learned to jump last year. They have some really small jumps even my puss ass would go off and then some progressive boxes, rainbows etc. It's pretty good and also the lift is decent. So definitely I agree Timberline is the place to try out.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

timberline park at killington or Mt. Snow both are great parks for beginners. Mt. snow is less crowded which might be better, but this year killington extended timberline park to almost double the size = more features, so its up to you , but id say either one of those.


----------



## kobemtl (Jan 19, 2010)

thank you all you guys. i am planning a trip to killington and mont snow in jan with my friend.


----------



## ski_trip (Jul 22, 2010)

These are the list of Vermont ski destinations:
# Killington
# Mount Snow
# Sugarbush
# Stowe
# Smugglers Notch
# Okemo

With the largest mountain trail acreage in the east.


----------

